# Alternative overnight location between Guanajuato/Nuevo Laredo



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We'll be driving from Guanajuato to San Antonio via Nuevo Laredo this week. Since I don't want to drive at night and am not keen on being in the border area late in the day we are looking at staying overnight in Mexico and crossing the next day. 

In the past we have stayed at a no-tell motel in Matehuala that is inexpensive and clean. However, Guanajuato to Matehuala is 4.5 hours and Matehuala to the border is 5 more. The previous times we have left Matehuala at 7 am and get to the border about noon. Crossing at Colombia there was maybe a 15-20 minute wait but this time we will be crossing at Nuevo Laredo and I suspect by noon the wait will have built up substantially. 

Does anyone know of a place to stay closer to the border... maybe Monterrey? Or is that not such a good idea?

Related question:
Any opinions on the idea of arriving in Nuevo Laredo in the late afternoon? We can get to the border in under 10 hours, so if we leave Gto. at first light we'd be arriving in NL in the late afternoon (4-5 pm). 
I have read that it's not such a good idea to be in the border zone after mid-day but we have some friends that make the trip that way and cross in the late afternoon and have never had problems.

So, I guess our 3 options are:
1) Overnight in Matehuala and cross at noon the next day
2) Overnight somewhere farther north and cross earlier in the morning
3) Make the trip in one day and cross in the late afternoon

Suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Just before the toll plaza at the km100 mark on the 85D cuota between Monterrey and Nvo Laredo is a big travel plaza. There is a popular hotel among American travelers called El Rancho that you can see in this google street view pic. It is the pink bldg next to the Subway. You're about an hour south of Nvo Laredo. 

I usually get to the border late afternoon, sometimes even after dark. The lines are longer but I'd rather wait 30 to 60 more minutes to cross than delay overnight. That's just me. Stick to the main path and the odds are in your favor. I've heard of incidents happening at all times of day, not sure I'd consider 6pm any more likely for trouble than 9am.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just made the same drive Tuesday, I left Dolores Hidalgo at 7 AM crossed the Columbia Bridge 3 at about 4PM and was in San Antonio at 6PM...no problems,no delays and roads in great shape...Drove home yesterday,same 11 hours including a lunch stop 1 gas and 2 potty stops....suerte


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicois8 - since you went through Colombia Bridge (contrary to the current consensus here), did you see any evidence of narco activity? Some folks are saying that Mex-2 between Colombia and Mex-85 is now narco territory and a little dicey. I know about the speed trap because they got me my last time through there! (If we do go that way, I'm going slooooow)

Since we are leaving from Guanajuato instead of Dolores, it will take us an hour longer than you so we'd hit the crossing at 5PM. It will also take us longer to cross because my Mexican fiancee needs to renew her permit for the interior and that usually takes a while (maybe an hour - depending on how stubborn immigration is). Our eventual destination is Boerne so we'll also need to add a half hour to cover that distance. 

All told, it sounds like we could make it to Boerne by 8:30PM if we do it in one day and have the same luck as you.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say there is a "consensus". Some people prefer crossing at Nvo Laredo, some prefer Columbia. Both have their reasons. You've apparently crossed before at Columbia. If you haven't crossed before at Nvo Laredo, I'd recommend you try it then you can decide for yourself. Always good to broaden your experience and in the future you'll have both options readily at your disposal regardless of your preference.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

At 4PM I saw no sign of narco activity, it was sunny and bright with one pickup truck in front of us,the customs officer was polite and we were passed right through...Upon leaving the US the line to enter Laredo from N.Laredo streched at least a mile and a half...


----------



## gtolist (Nov 25, 2010)

*Saltillo*

I try to make it to Bridge 2 around 9pm as the crossing is easier - traffic-wise anyway - the hassle begins when American immigration officers give my Asian wife the 3rd degree.

We have stayed in a no-tell in Saltillo which can be reached from the southern entrance to Saltillo from the toll road. Its on the right. Another spot is on the northern entrance [Monterrey-Saltillo highway] A little hotel on the left [not a motel del paso]. Very friendly. Sorry I can't remember its name. Its before the fiesta Americana [on right] and the other hotels.


----------

